# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Σύνδρομο Χρόνιας Κόπωσης - CFS

## PROFITIS73

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το Σύνδρομο Χρόνιας Κόπωσης. 

Το έχει κανένας από σας ?? και ποιες οι εμπειρίες σας.

----------


## path

ΝΑΙ ,ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ 50% ΤΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΝ. ΤΟ 99% ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥς ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝ ΩΣΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟΥς ΕΚΔΗΛΩΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΑΣΘΕΝΙΑ ΜΕ.. ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ, ,,,,,,,,, ,,, ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 1% ΑΦΟΥ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΗΣΕΙ ΟΛΕς ΤΙς ΙΑΤΡΙΚΕς ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙς ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ (ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ) ,,,,ΤΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ,, ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑς ΚΟΠΩΣΗς . ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΟΜΩς ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ 1% ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΕς ΣΤΗΝ ΑΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥ,,,ΕΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΟΝΤΗΞΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΖΩΗς ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕ,, ,,,,

----------


## panamar

συνδρομο χρονιας κοπωσης?Διεγνωσμενα δεν ξερω καποιον να το εχει.Αλλα εχω 3-4 ανθρωπους του οικογενειακου μου περιβαλλοντος που στανταρ πρεπει να το εχουν....ειναι ζορικη κατασταση.Εχει διεγνωστει σε σενα?

----------


## Φοίβη

Καλημέρα και απο εμένα. Διαβάζω αυτή την περίοδο ένα βιβλίο σχετικά με αυτό. Εμένα το βιβλίο αυτό με έχει αφήσει πολύ ευχαριστημένη οπότε, αν θέλεις και εαν σου αρέσει το διάβασμα, ρίξε του μια ματιά μήπως σε αφορά. Λέγεται : Burnout : κίνδυνος ή ευκαιρία. Συγγραφέας : Dina Glouberman . Η συγγραφέας διαγνώστηκε η ίδια με σύνδρομο χρόνιας κόπωσης και περιγράφει τη δική της ιστορία καθώς και άλλων πολλών ανθρώπων με παρόμοια διάγνωση. Αυτό που προτείνει είναι η αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής και νοοτροπίας σχετικά με τη ζωή και τον εαυτό μας. 
Προσπαθώ κι εγώ να μάθω περισσότερα γι\' αυτό καθώς αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι παρόλο που δεν έχω πάρει τέτοια διάγνωση ο δρόμος που ακολουθώ εκεί με οδηγεί.

----------


## PROFITIS73

Γενικά προκειται για Σύνδρομο το οποιο \"διαγνωνεται\" με την μέθοδο του αποκλεισμού άλλων ασθενειων.
Άλλοι γιατροι το δέχονται και αλλοι οχι, κατηγοριοποιωντας το στην Ψυχολογική σφαιρα. Γιαυτο άλλωστε και συστηνεται CBT θεραπεια.

----------


## Φοίβη

Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε είχα μια παρόμοια διάγνωση που με έβαλε σε σκέψεις.
Συμφωνώ οτι βοηθάει πολύ η θεραπεία, όχι απαραίτητα CBT, αλλά οποιαδήποτε σχολή ψυχοθεραπείας ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο χαρακτήρα κάθε ατόμου.

----------


## panamar

δηλαδη παιρνει θεραπεια?

----------


## Φοίβη

Εφόσον ανήκει στην ψυχολογική σφαίρα, φυσικά και παίρνει θεραπεία. Αρκεί να την αναγνωρίσει ο ίδιος ο πάσχων και να θέλει να κάνει κάτι γι\' αυτήν.

----------


## Elie

Ναι, το έχω εγώ, τι θέλεις να μάθεις Profitis..?

----------


## PROFITIS73

Θα ήθελα να μάθω πως το αντιμετωπιζεις Elie.....φάρμακα...φυσιοθεραπιε ς ...whatever !!!

----------


## kosto30

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1062072&amp;lngDtrID=252

το ειδα σημερα και ειπα να το ποσταρω για τα μελη που το αφορουν

----------


## Elie

Mε πολύ χιούμορ και υπομονή...
Σοβαρά όμως, μου έκαναν διάγνωση με Post Viral Fatigue (Μεταϊική κόπωση) πριν από 3 σχεδόν χρόνια και έκτοτε έχω δει κατακόρυφη πτώση στα επίπεδα της σωματικής και πνευματικής αντοχής μου (το δεύτερο, πρέπει να ομολογήσω, με ενοχλεί περισσότερο). Έχω βελτιωθεί σημαντικά και είμαι λειτουργική σε καθημερινό επίπεδο, αλλά εξακολουθώ να κουράζομαι υπερβολικά εύκολα, και επίσης έχω δει και χειροτέρευση της μνήμης μου...
Τέλος πάντων, για να μη τα πολυλογώ, δυστυχώς το ΣΧΚ σκάει με διαφορετικό τρόπο στον καθένα και είναι λίγο στο χέρι του καθενός να το αντιμετωπίσει, ανάλογα με τα προβλήματα που του βγάζει.
Τι έχει δουλέψει για μένα;
Σωστή διατροφή, με πολλές σαλάτες, φρούτα, ελαιόλαδο, τρόφιμα ολικής. Έχω κόψει τα γλυκά και έχω περιορίσει πολύ τα ποτά που περιέχουν καφείνη (γενικώς, αποφεύγω τα διεγερτικά του νευρικού συστήματος, γιατί μετά κρασάρεις).
Μικρά και συχνά γεύματα, με καλό φαγητό, για να διατηρήσω τον οργανισμό μου σε μια σταθερή κατάσταση και να μην παθαίνω υπογλυκαιμία.
Αποφυγή συντηριτικών στα τρόφιμα και κόψιμο μαχαίρι διάφόρων δηλητηρίων, όπως είναι η ασπαρτάμη.
Ελάχιστο έως ανύπαρκτο αλκοόλ.
Ωμέγα 3,6,9 σε κάψουλες.
Συνένζυμο Q-10 για ενέργεια.
Εntact (εσκιταλοπράμη), σε χαμηλή δόση, για την κόπωση.
Ξεκούραση (χωρίς ενοχές).
Πέφτω για ύπνο νωρίς, κατά προτίμηση την ίδια ώρα.
Αποφεύγω στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις και αρνητικούς ανθρώπους.
Όσον αφορά στην κίνηση, περπάτημα και γιόγκα. Τη γιόγκα μόλις την άρχισα, δεν έχω ακόμη άποψη για το αν κάνει κάτι. Ευτυχώς δεν έχω ινομυαλγία.
Είχα δοκιμάσει και χάπια που ανεβάζουν την πίεση (επειδή έχω πολύ χαμηλή), αλλά τα έκοψα γιατί δεν έκαναν και τίποτα.

Φαντάζομαι πως αν είσαι παθών, θα ξέρεις το Pacing, δηλαδή τη μέθοδο εκείνη με την οποία ρεγουλάρεις τον εαυτό σου και τον κρατάς σε μια μέση κατάσταση, δηλαδή αποφεύγεις να τον στρεσάρεις, γιατί το ΣΧΚ έχει μια κυκλική πορεία. Μπορεί να αισθάνεσαι καλά, να στρεσάρεις τον εαυτό σου και να καταρρεύσεις, και πάλι από την αρχή. Με το pacing μαθαίνεις να μην το παρακάνεις όταν αισθάνεσαι ότι είσαι καλά.
Θα χαρώ να σου πω οτιδήποτε θέλεις, αν βρήκες τα παραπάνω χρήσιμα.

----------


## Elie

Έχεις αποκλείσει άλλα παθολογικά αίτια πριν φτάσεις στο ΣΧΚ?

----------


## path

Εlie ,,η σεξουαλικη σoυ ζωη σε σχεση με το ΣΧΚ πως ειναι.? ,,,,,,,,,((οσον αφορα για την πιεση ειχα την εντυπωση οτι κανει υπερταση . και το θερμορυθμιστικο κεντρο τρελενεται καπως ,,υποθερμιες συνηθως ((

----------


## PROFITIS73

Elie, πάνω κάτω τα ίδια κάνουμε...
Το θέμα ειναι ότι 3 χρόνια τώρα δεν έχω δει σημαντική βελτίωση -είμαι παντρεμένος και έχω και 1 παιδάκι - όπως καταλαβαινεις οι υποχρεώσεις είναι αυξημένες !!
Αυτό ειναι που με ρίχνει, είχα δικιμάσει και ψυχολόγο αλλά δεν με βοήθησε.
Εγώ, αυτή την στιγμή- παιρνω λιγο Ladose το πρωι και λίγο Xanax το βραδυ για τον υπνο.
Γενικά προσπαθώ να μην παιρνω πολλά φάρμακα γιατί με εχει βρει και μια χρόνια ιγμοριτιδα -αμυγδαλιδα (λίγο μετα την έναρξη του CFS) την οποια αντιμετωπιζω με αντιβιωση οταν είναι σε εξαρση.
Έχω κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις όλα αυτά τα χρόνια και πολυ doctor shopping (αυτό ειδικά στις αρχές με ξέσκισε).
Η όλη κατάσταση με \"πεθαινει\" !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PROFITIS73

Ααα και κάνω και φυσιοθεραπειες με χειροπρακτικο στο σπιτι, για τα πιασιματα-αυχενικό.

----------


## PROFITIS73

Και αυτό που με τρελαινει ρε συ Elie ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΥΡΕΤΟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΠΟΤΕ !!!! Ουτε οταν ξεκινησε η ιστορια ουτε Ποτε !!!! 
Ρώταγα το γιατρο την αλλη φορά για το πως ειναι δυνατόν να συμβαινει αυτό. Λέει πως έχω πολυ καλό θερμοστατη.
Αυτός (ειναι καινουργιος) δεν το πολυπιστευει οτι ειναι CFS αλλά μάλλον ψυχολογικό.
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω......

----------


## Elie

Το κακό είναι πως σε αυτή τη χώρα θα βρεις ελάχιστους (εως και κανέναν) ειδικό που να έχει μια ιδέα παραπάνω για το τι να κάνει με το ΣΧΚ. Ειδικά δε στην αρχή, που όλοι σε κοιτάνε και λίγο περίεργα, άσε δε η κλασική καραμέλα με το ότι έχεις κατάθλιψη, βγες έξω και κινήσου και θα αισθανθείς καλύτερα...Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη, τράγική άγνοια...
Και εγώ στην αρχή είχα ταλαιπωρηθεί ιδιαίτερα από τους γιατρούς, οι μισοί με κοιτούσαν με μισό μάτι και οι άλλοι μισοί με διώχνανε σε στυλ μια χαρά είσαι, θα συνέλθεις..Όταν μου εκδηλώθηκε το πρόβλημα, επειδή δεν μπορούσα καν να περπατήσω και βίωνα μια συνεχή θολούρα, είχα γίνει μπαλάκι μεταξύ τους, έκανα ότι ηλιθιότητα μου πρότειναν γιατί και απελπισμένη ήμουν, αλλά και δεν μπορούσα να σκεφτώ με διαύγεια. Μόλις άρχισα να συνέρχομαι λίγο, όσους από ένστικτο δεν τους ήθελα, τους έκοψα κιόλας. Έχω περάσει από γραφεία ψυχολόγων και ψυχιάτρων και ειλικρινά η συμβουλευτική δε μου είπε τίποτα απολύτως. Έχω και τη δική μου κοινή λογική που λέει πως η ζωή μου δεν είναι δυνατόν να είναι η ίδια όπως πριν, δε χρειάζεται να πληρώνω κάποιον 80 Ευρώ την ώρα για να το μάθω.
Δεν ξέρω πως είναι τα αγγλικά σου, αλλά στο Ιντερνετ υπάρχει πληθώρα πληροφόρησης για το ΣΧΚ, υπάρχουν και διάφορα θεραπευτικά πρωτόκολα, αν και η πλειοψηφία συγκλίνει στο ότι δε θεραπεύεται, αν και μπορούν να απαλυνθούν τα συμπτώματά του. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί και εγώ πολλές φορές δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω στις υποχρεώσεις μου, πράγματα νορμάλ για άλλους για μένα είναι άθλος. Νομίζω πως είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό να διατηρήσεις μια καλή ψυχολογία (τι σου λέω τώρα...) και να συνεχίσεις να ψάχνεις τι μπορεί ενδεχομένως να έχει αποτέλεσμα σε σένα. Πολλοί πάσχοντες έχουν δει βελτίωση αποφεύγοντας τα τρόφιμα με γλουτένη και τα γαλακτοκομικά, γιατί δεν κάνεις ένα πείραμα? Πολλοί απευθύνονται σε \"εναλλακτικές\" προσεγγίσεις τύπου βελονισμός, οι Κινέζοι έχουν μια ενδιαφέρουσα προσέγγιση πάνω στη ροή της ενέργειας στο σώμα. Όχι ότι τις ενστερνίζομαι απόλυτα, αλλά ποτέ κανείς δεν ξέρει αν δεν δοκιμάσει...Πολλοί συνδέουν την κόπωση με τα συστατικά που υπάρχουν στα παλιά σφραγίσματα και έχουν δει βελτίωση μόλις τα αντικατέστησαν. Άλλοι έχουν δει καλά αποτελέσματα με φύκια όπως η χλορέλα και η σπιρουλίνα. Το ξέρω πως δε σου δίνω κάποιο πάτημα, αλλά αυτό που έχω μάθει με όλη αυτή την περιπέτεια, είναι το ότι το ΣΧΚ είναι προσωπική υπόθεση καθενός. Επαναλαμβάνω πως αν τα αγγλικά σου είναι καλά, μπορείς να ψάξεις και μια κατάσταση που λέγεται Adrenal burnout. Ελπίζω να σε βοηθάω κάπως.

----------


## Elie

Εσύ τι πιστεύεις? Αν είναι ψυχολογικό, είσαι τυχερός, φτιάχνεται :-)))

----------


## Elie

Από την άλλη, είναι πολύ βολικό για έναν γιατρό ο οποίος δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει κάτι, να το ονομάζει με τη μία \"ψυχολογικό\". Έχει καταντήσει η απάντηση για τα πάντα. Συνήθως όμως, η ψυχολογία επιβαρύνεται από το γεγονός ότι έχεις μία χρόνια πάθηση-δεν είναι ακριβώς και ότι καλύτερο!

----------


## PROFITIS73

Δεν σου κρύβω οτι θέλω να το πιστευω,γιατι οπως λες γιατρευεται.

Τα αγγλικά μου ειναι μια χαρά και έχω διαβασει αυτά τα 3 χρόνια όσο δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς !!!
Εσύ καπνίζεις τώρα ή στο παρελθόν ??

----------


## Elie

Χαχαχα έτσι ακριβώς έλεγα και εγώ στη αρχή...Υπήρξα μανιώδης καπνίστρια (υπήρχαν εποχές που είχα φτάσει και τα 2 πακέτα την ημέρα), τώρα κάνω γύρω στα 5 την ημέρα. Επίσης στο παρελθόν έχω καταναλώσει μεγάλες ποσότητες ασπαρτάμης (μέσω diet coke) και καφείνης...

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα σας!Να ρωτήσω κάτι,γιατί δε γνωρίζω αρκετά για το θέμα,έχετε κάνει εξετάσεις που να αποκλείουν να είναι το αίτιο η υπνική άπνοια;Nομίζω πως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις συνδέεται το σύνδρομο αυτό με τη ΣΧΚ.Κάποια μελέτη δηλαδή του μοντέλου ύπνου σας προτάθηκε από το γιατρό σας;

----------


## PROFITIS73

Καμια Coca-Cola πινω και εγώ μετά το φαγητό (πιο εύκολη χώνεψη)

Και εγώ κάπνιζα πολύ και τώρα κάνω 5-10

----------


## Elie

Ναι εγώ έχω κάνει, με καλά αποτελέσματα, όπως και οι άλλες μου εξετάσεις (αιματολογικές όλων των ειδών, εξετάσεις για να αποφευχθεί το ενδεχόμενο μυασθένειας στο Παστέρ, μαγνητική εγκεφάλου, αξονικές κορμού, βιοψία εντέρου και στομάχου, μυελογράφημα, holter καρδιακού ρυθμού, υπέρηχο καρδιάς, αξιολόγηση από νευρολόγο, ενδοκρινολόγο, ψυχίατρο, καρδιολόγο, παθολόγους κλπ κλπ).

----------


## PROFITIS73

Μαγνητική εγκεφάλου-Μαγνητική αυχένα-Μαγνητική σπλαχνικού κρανίου-Αξονική θώρακος-Αξονική ανω-κάτω κοιλιας

Αιματολογικές...αστα...το Pasteur ειχε γινει το 2ο σπιτι μου.

----------


## Elie

Nα μαντέψω...
Είσαι υγιέστατος?
Χαχαχαχα

----------


## PROFITIS73

Δυστυχώς Ναι ...χαχαχα

----------


## PROFITIS73

Το κακό ειναι,όπως σου ειπα, στο οτι δεν μπορει να \"βγει\" από το μυαλό μου, μια μελλοντική επιδεινωση της κατάστασης, μια νέα παθηση, αναπηρια και κτλ.

Δυστυχώς....

----------


## Elie

Mα αυτό είναι το σπαστικό με το ΣΧΚ. Είχα καταντήσει να πηγαίνω για εξετάσεις και να λέω \"Θεέ μου...ας είναι Θυροειδής...\"...

----------


## PROFITIS73

Εγώ είχα καταντησει να εύχομαι να ειναι Καρδια !!!....ο Θυροειδής ειναι αστειο...

----------


## Elie

Γι\'αυτό ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεσαι κάποιου είδους υποστήριξη. Από την άλλη πάλι, μπορεί και να μη συμβεί τίποτα απολύτως και η πάθησή σου να παρουσιάσει ύφεση. Δεν μπορείς να ζεις μέσα στο φόβο, γιατί και 100% υγιής να ήσουν πάλι δεν θα ήξερες τι σου ξημερώνει αύριο. Το καλό με τις ασθένειες (αν μπορείς να το πεις έτσι) είναι ότι μας μαθαίνουν να φερόμαστε καλύτερα στους εαυτούς μας και να τους προσέχουμε περισσότερο. Θες να μου πεις πως ακριβώς σου εκδηλώνεται εσένα το ΣΧΚ? Εμένα μου έχει σκάσει κατά κύριο λόγο σε φοβερή αδυναμία, κατά κύριο λόγο στα κάτω άκρα, υπόταση, αστάθεια μετά από κούραση, δυσφορία σε εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα (πχ, σε έναν πολύβουο δρόμο), θολούρα μετά από κόπωση, πρόβλημα με τη βραχυπρόθεσμη μνήμη, α, και φυσικά, εύκολη κόπωση. Θεωρώ πως είμαι σε καλό δρόμο, γιατί όταν με πρωτοχτύπησε, δεν μπορούσα ούτε να περπατήσω χωρίς να με κρατάνε.

----------


## PROFITIS73

Οχι εγώ δεν ειχα-εχω φτάσει σε τετοιο σημειο.

Εμένα επειδη ξεκινησε από μια λοίμωξη που είχα διάρροιες και πρησμένο λαιμό (χωρίς πυρετό) και φοβερή εξάντληση, συνέχισε κάπως έτσι αλλά με ύφεση δηλ. (κολίτιδα- μυαλγίες χέρια-πόδια αυχένας, πιασμένος γενικά, πονόλαιμος και μπούκωμα)

----------


## Elie

Και ούτε χρειάζεται...:-)
Ευτυχώς με περιέλαβε ένας γιατρός και με έβαλε να ξεκουραστώ, κάτι πολύ σημαντικό στα πρώτα στάδια της ασθένειας. Φαντάσου πως έμεινα 4 μήνες με αναρρωτική στο κρεβάτι. 
Α, ναι, το πιάσιμο, πιάνομαι και εγώ πολύ εύκολα πλέον, αλλά το αποδίδω κιόλας στην πτώση της φυσικής μου κατάστασης γενικότερα. Την κολίτιδα θα την έψαχνα λίγο προς την διατροφή μεριά, φαντάζομαι πως το κάνεις ήδη. Από πνευματική διάυγεια? Μνήμη? Ώρες ώρες αισθάνομαι σαν στόκος χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## PROFITIS73

Ναι αλλά πολυ λίγο, απλα νιώθω πως έχω το μυαλό μου αλλού (στην κατάσταση μου)

----------


## PROFITIS73

Με λίγα λόγια, μοιάζει σαν να περνάω μια χρόνια ίωση...κατα καποιο τρόπο....

----------


## Elie

Προσπάθησε να μη το σκέφτεσαι τόσο. Ξέρω πως είναι δύσκολο και στρεσογόνο, αλλά δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Με την οικογένειά σου όλα οκ, αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## PROFITIS73

Αυτό είναι που με αγχώνει περισσότερο, γιατι βλέπω οτι τους ταλαιπωρώ. Η γυναίκα μου γκρινιάζει αρκετά γιατί νομίζει οτι ηταν καθαρά και αποκλειστικά ψυχολογικό. Προσπαθούμε ολοι πάντως....

----------


## Elie

Σε ρωτάω όχι από περιέργεια, αλλά επειδή και εγώ τις προάλλες συζητούσα με το φίλο μου για τη δημιουργία οικογένειας και η ιδέα με τρομάζει στην κατάσταση που είμαι..Όσον αφορά στην ταλαιπωρία, αυτό είναι ο γάμος όμως, και συ το ίδιο θα έκανες. Δεν είπα ότι είναι εύκολο, αλλά επειδή φαίνεται ότι είσαι άνθρωπος που αγχώνεται, προσπάθησε να το αποβάλλεις, γιατί το χειροτερεύεις...

----------


## PROFITIS73

Θα σου πω κάτι.....εάν ο φίλος σου θέλει να παντρευτειτε....νομίζω οτι θα ειναι από τους πιο γενναιους ανθρώπους.

Εγώ για να καταλάβεις, δεν θα το έκανα. Το έχω πει και στην γυναίκα μου, αλλά εμένα μου έτυχε 5,5 χρόνια μετά το γάμο. Οπότε πρέπει να με ανεχτεί..χαχαχα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by PROFITIS73_
> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το Σύνδρομο Χρόνιας Κόπωσης. 
> 
> Το έχει κανένας από σας ?? και ποιες οι εμπειρίες σας.


εχει σχεση με την συναισθηματικη αντιδραση ενος ανθρωπου σε μια εσωτερικη συγκρουση .
ειναι δηλαδη ενα συνδρομο που θα πρεπει να βαζει σε σκεψεις καποιον , αν ηρθε η ωρα να αποτανθει σε ενα κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας !

----------


## PROFITIS73

Πάνο, αυτό το λες απο την εμπειρία-γνώση σου ??

----------


## Elie

Profitis, νομίζω πως εγώ είμαι η ηρωίδα της υπόθεσης χαχαχαχαχαχα. Άλλωστε, είμαι σε αρκετά καλό επίπεδο λειτουργικότητας, εργασίας κλπ κλπ, η προοπτική όμως ενός παιδιού με ανησυχεί σε καθαρά επίπεδο σωματικής αντοχής.
Πάνο, δε συμφωνώ καθόλου με τα όσα λες, επέτρεψέ μου. Σε πρώτη φάση μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο λινκ http://www.mecfswa.org.au/About_ME-CFS/Causes και να δεις ότι το ΣΧΚ είναι μια ασθένεια νευρολογικής, ως επί το πλείστον φύσης. Μπορείς επίσης να δεις τι εικάζεται ότι το προκαλεί και τι προκαλεί. Φυσικά, η ψυχολογική κατάσταση ενός πάσχοντα, τον αν είναι αγχωτικός ή στενάχωρος άνθρωπος φυσικά και ανοίγει \"πόρτες\" σε παθήσεις. Όμως, θα χαιρόμουν ιδιαίτερα αν οι άνθρωποι έπαυαν να θεωρούν το ΣΧΚ ως ψυχολογική πάθηση. Δεν είναι κατάθλιψη που \"λύνεται\" με συνεδρίες.

----------


## PROFITIS73

Elie ολοι ειμαστε στο χορό. Ηρωες ή δειλοί, όλοι το βλέπουν από την πλευρα τους και διαφορετικά. Πιστεψε με και ας μην στο λενε, ετσι ειναι. 

Παυλο..τα πράγματα ειναι οπως τα λεει η Εlie.

----------


## Elie

profitis, να γελάμε και λίγο:

http://lenna-exanimo.blogspot.com/2008/06/living-with-enemy.html

----------


## path

elie k profitis ,,αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι παρ ολα αυτα που περνατε ,εξακολουθητε να κανεται και 5-10 τσιγαρα την ημερα !(?). Παιδια με συγχωρητε αλλα πρεπει να ειστε ακομα... \'αρκετα καλα\' ! ,,,,,,,,, (((και ξερω πολυ καλα τι λεω......((((((((((((( κοψτε πρωτα εντελως το τσιγαρο, και αφου περασουν και καμια 7-αρια χρονια (τοσα δινουνε για πληρη αποΤΟΞΙΝΩΣΗ) τα... ξαναλεμε.

----------


## PROFITIS73

@path : για μενα προσωπικα το συνεχιζω περισσοτερο για αγχολυτικό. εσυ το εχεις περάσει ή ακόμα πολεμας ?

----------


## Elie

Αγαπητέ Path, πάσχεις από ΣΧΚ?

----------


## path

PROFITIS : Τα ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ .....τα χουνε βγαλει και σε φαρμακα ! ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,(δυστυ ως δεν ενημερωθηκε ακομη και το 40% των γιατρων!! ,και αυτοι το παλευουνε ακομα με τον καπνο! ................(

----------


## Elie

Αγαπητέ Path, τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις πως τα φάρμακα είναι καλύτερα σε επίπεδο επιβάρυνσης του οργανισμού; Σίγουρα το κάπνισμα δεν είναι η πιο υγιεινή συνήθεια που υπάρχει, αλλά αν δουλεύει για κάποιον, γιατί όχι; Θεωρώ πως πολύ χειρότερη ζημιά κάνουν οι ουσίες στα τρόφιμα, τα ποτά, τον αέρα, τα φρούτα, τα λαχανικά, τα αποσμητικά, τα καλλυντικά, τα αρωματικά χώρου, τα καθαριστικά, η έκθεση στην ακτινοβολία των κινητών, των υπολογιστών, της τηλεόρασης κλπ κλπ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η φαρμακοβιομηχανίες αποτελούν μεγαλύτερη μαφία από ότι οι καπνοβιομηχανίες και δεν θεωρώ πως η λύση είναι το χαπάκωμα για το παραμικρό. Άλλωστε εμείς οι Έλληνες φημιζόμαστε για τον υπερβολικό μεγάλο αριθμό χαπιών και σκευασμάτων που καταναλώνουμε...

----------


## PROFITIS73

Αστον Εlie, πρεπει να ειναι κολλημενο το παιδί.... και δεν γνωριζει για το θέμα !!!!

----------


## Elie

Δε μου αρέσει να χαρακτηρίζω ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρω, θεωρώ πως όσα λέγονται λέγονται καλοπροαίρετα, από την άλλη πάλι δε μου αρέσει να βγάζει κανείς συμπεράσματα για το πόσο καλά είμαι, χωρίς να με ξέρει και χωρίς να έχει την παραμικρή ιδέα για το τι έχω περάσει για να φτάσω εδώ που είμαι. Ναι path, θεωρώ πως είμαι μια χαρά σε σχέση με το πως ήμουν όταν μου πρωτοεκδηλώθηκε η πάθηση. Βέβαια, όλα σχετικά είναι...

----------


## πανος12345

Πανω σε μια αιγυπτιακη μουμια της Δυναστειακης περιοδου βρεθηκαν σχετικα προσφατα ιχνη απο καπνο και κοκα! Μεχρι σημερα πιστευαμε οτι και τα δυο αυτα φυτα δεν ηταν ενδημικα στην Αφρικη και την Ευρωπη....
Οσο καλυτερη ποιοτητα διαλογου μπορουν να κανουν καποιοι αναμεταξυ τους εδω μεσα ,τοσο περισσοτερα στοχεια θα βγαινουν στο φως για να καταλαβουμε ολοι οτι δεν ξερουμε τιποτα απολυτως , για το τι πραγματικα βλαπτει τον καθενα μας και τι τον οφελει ...
Καθε ουσια της φυσης μπορει να ειναι τοξικη οπως η νικοτινη σε μια δοση και θεραπευτικη σε μια αλλη η σε ενα αλλο στοχο χρησης .
Ειναι γνωστο παντως οτι σε καθε ψυχιατρικο ιδρυμα υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη ελαστικοτητα στο καπνισμα απο τα αλλα νοσοκομεια , γιατι θεωρειται μια εξη που πολυ δυσκολα κοβεται και δεν αποτελει προτεραιοτητα στην θεραπευτικη αγωγη των ασθενων με ψυχικα νοσηματα ...

----------


## PROFITIS73

Σωστός ο Πάνος !!!!.....αλλά πρέπει να το κόψουμε κάποια στιγμή.

Εγώ έχω καταφέρει να το κόψω τελειως στην δουλεια και 5-10 τα καπνίζω από το απόγευμα και μετά.....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by PROFITIS73_
> Σωστός ο Πάνος !!!!.....αλλά πρέπει να το κόψουμε κάποια στιγμή.
> 
> Εγώ έχω καταφέρει να το κόψω τελειως στην δουλεια και 5-10 τα καπνίζω από το απόγευμα και μετά.....


νομιζω οτι τα 5-10 τσιγαρα , ισοδυναμουν με τον προθαλαμο του να απαλλαγης απο την πιο βλαβερη ισως συνηθεια της ζωης σου! εγω δυστυχως καπνιζω πολυ ακομα παρα τα προβληματα της υγειας μου γιατι δεν ειμαι καλα οικονομικα και αυτο μου δημιουργει ανασφαλειες κι εχω αναγκη ν συγκεντρωσω τις δυναμεις μου στο πως θα επανελθω στην φυσιολογικη ροη των καταστασεων με τις μικροτερες δυνατον απωλειες...
αν μια μερα σταθεροποιηθω ειναι το πρωτο μου μελημα ....

----------


## Chris88

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας.
Πριν 6 μήνες ξεκίνησα να έχω ζάλη, έντονη δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης, αποχαύνωση, κόπωση και γενικευμένη αδυναμία σε σημείο να είμαι στο κρεβάτι για ένα μήνα στην αρχή και άλλο ένα μήνα αργότερα. Πηγαίνοντας σε γιατρούς διαφόρων ειδικοτήτων η απάντηση που έπαιρνα ήτανε ότι έχω ψυχοσωματικά προβλήματα και πως αν δεν τα ξεπερνούσα μόνος μου έπρεπε να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία με παράλληλη χρήση αντικαταθλιπτικού σκευάσματος. Μάλιστα μου προτείνανε τότε να αθλούμαι καθημερινά έτσι ώστε να ξεχνιέμαι μη δίνοντας την παραμικρή σημασία για την υπο κατάρευση κατάσταση μου!Να σημειώσω επίσης πως οι εξετάσεις που έχω κάνει είναι όλες καλές. Όπως καταλαβαίνεται τίποτα δεν έχει υποχωρήσει από τότε γι’ αυτό και πιστεύω πια πως έχω σύνδρομο χρόνιας κόπωσης. Το κακό είναι ότι οι γονείς μου δεν με υποστηρίζουνε όπως στην αρχή λέγοντας μου πως δεν θέλω να γίνω καλά αφού αρνούμαι να πάρω αντικαταθληπτικά. Δεν αρνούμαι να πάρω γιατί έχω κάποιο συγκεριμένο κόλλημα αλλά γιατί όλα αυτά θα κρατήσουν κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα στο οποίο δεν θα κινούμε προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Παρ’ όλ’ αυτά έχω κλείσει ραντεβού για την επόμενη εβδομάδα με ψυχίατρο. Έχω περάσει ένα μαρτύριο όλο αυτό τον καιρό για το λόγο ότι δεν ξέρω πια που να απευθυνθώ έτσι ώστε να έχω μια πιο φυσιολογική ζωή.
Μπορεί κάποιο από τα μέλη της συζήτησης να μου πει που του διέγνωσαν το σύνδρομο χρόνιας κόπωσης; Ποιος γιατρός ήταν ή σε ποιο νοσοκομείο εργάζεται; Θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων. Δεν ξέρετε πόσο θα με βοηθήσετε. Είμαι πολύ κουρασμένος από όλο αυτό και νομίζω πως αν είχα μια διάγνωση τελική θα μπορούσα να ρυθμίσω καλύτερα τη ζωή μου και επίσης θα αντιλαμβάνονταν οι γύρω μου ότι δεν είμαι τεμπέλης, φυγόπονος, φοβητσιάρης και ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## πανος12345

πηγαινε πρωτα να δεις τι θα σου πει ο ψυχιατρος ....
ασε τις ταμπελες γιαυτους ....
αν σου βρει αυτο το πως το λες , κανε οτι σου πει και μονο αν δεν δεις καλη αλλαγη στην διαθεση σου , σκεψου μηπως λειπει απο μερους σου η θεληση να παλεψεις που δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι κρυβεις μεχρι στιγμης στην εξιστορηση σου ....
ολα αυτα δεν ερχονται μονα τους ιδως μαλιστα αν η κατασταση της υγειας σου δεν δειχνει καποια αλλαγη η χειροτερευση ...
κατι ξεχασες να μας γραψεις σχετικα με αυτα που σε οδηγησαν στην \"αποσυρση \"
ενα ερωτικο ζητημα ? μια επαγγελματικη αποτυχια ? κατι ξεχασες να βαλεις μπροστα 
στην αφηγηση σου !

----------


## Elie

Γειά σου Χρήστο!
Αν θέλεις στείλε μου U2U.

----------


## Milio

Ξεθάβω αυτό το νήμα γιατί είμαι και εγώ ένας από τους πολλούς που πάσχουν από ΣΧΚ. Δυόμισι χρόνια τώρα η ζωή μου έχει αλλάξει δραματικά. Άφησα τις σπουδές μου στο εξωτερικό, σταμάτησα τον αθλητισμό(τρίαθλο) έχω γίνει λιγότερο κοινωνικός κλεισμένος στο σπίτι περνώντας την ημέρα μου ξαπλωμένος σε ένα κρεββάτι! Το χειρότερο στην κατάσταση μου δεν ήταν οι υποτροπίες και η ανυπόφορη αδυναμία αλλά οι μυαλγίες στους μυς των ποδιών σε συνδυασμό με πρισμένα trigger points!
Εμένα η ιστορία ξεκινά στα 25 μου, όταν σπούδαζα στη Σουηδία και την ίδια στιγμή δούλευα και έκανα πρωταθλητισμο για τρίαθλο. Ξεκίνησα να νιώθω συνέχεια κουρασμένος αλλά σε ενα υποφερτό σημείο για μένα. Αργότερα μετά από μερικούς μήνες δεν είχα καθόλου δύναμη. Θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να προσπαθώ να κολυμπήσω και να βουλιάζω. Τότε αποφάσισα να σταματήσω λίγο και να το πάρω πιο χαλαρά. Κατέβηκα Ελλάδα για 1 μήνα διακοπές ώστε να ηρεμήσω σωματικά και ψυχολογικά. Δυστηχώς, όταν γύρισα στην Σουηδία νιώθοντας πιο ενεργητικός πάλι, έπεσα με τα μούτρα στην γυμναστική ώσπου μετα από 3 μήνες άρχισαν τα πρώτα συμπτώματα!
Θυμάμαι να νιώθω κούρασμένος και μετά απο εξαντλητικές ασκήσεις να νιώθω άρρωστος σαν να έχω πυρετό αλλά και ζεστός, το οποίο όμως μου περνούσε την επόμενη ημέρα. Αυτή ή κατάσταση τράβηξε για 2 μήνες ώσπου πιστεύοντας ότι είχα πιεστεί ψυχολογικά με τη ζωή στη Σουηδία καλό θα ήταν να κάνω ένα διάλειμμα και να κατέβω Ελλάδα για Χριστούγεννα. Όταν κατέβηκα λοιπόν, δεν σταμάτησα να προπονούμαι και συνέχισα κανονικά. 
Μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες καθώς έκανα ποδήλατο ένιωσα σαν να πάω να κρυώσω και μυαλγίες στα πόδια! Πίστεψα ότι είναι ένα μικρό κρύωμα και τίποτα παραπάνω. Δυστυχώς οι μυαλγίες όχι μόνο δεν υποχώρησαν αλλά χειροτέρεψαν σε σημείο ο πόνος να μην με αφήνει να κοιμηθώ! 
Η συνέχεια έχει ως εξής γύρισα στην Σουηδία όπου έκανα υπερπροσπαθιες να παρακολουθώ τα μαθήματα, σταμάτησα τις προπονήσεις ήμουν ξαπλωμένος όλη την μέρα με φοβερές μυαλγίες και το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να τρέχω από τον έναν γιατρό στον άλλον να δώ τι μου συμβαίνει! Απάντηση δεν πήρα πότε από αυτους μόνο ότι είμαι υγείες! Με αποτέλεσμα το επόμενο εξάμηνα αποφάσισα να φύγω να γυρίσω Ελλάδα και να ψάξω να δω τι μου συμβαίνει.
Τον επόμενο χρόνο γύρισα σε αρκετούς γιατρούς να δω τι έχω. Πολλές εξετάσεις και χρήματα χωρίς να παίρνω καμμια σοβαρή απάντηση, παρά μόνο ειρωνικά σχολια του τύπου "είναι στο μυαλό σου" "με τόση γυμναστική τι περίμενες" επίσης έπεσε και σε πολλοί γνωστούς τάχα μου γιατρούς οι οποιοι μου πρότειναν θέραπίες με "ειδικές" εξετάσεις αίματος στο εξωτερικό και "ειδικά" συμπληρώματα που θα με βοηθούσαν αρκέτα αλλά χωρίς να έχουν κάνει διάγνωση τι ακριβώς μου συμβαίνει!
Τελικά, αποφάσισα να πάω στην Αμερική όπου και εκεί πολλοί γιατροί δεν είχαν ιδέα τι μου συμβαίνει, μου έκαναν πολλές εξετάσεις, οι οποίες ήταν όλες καλές, ώσπου τελικά ένας γιατρός στο νοσοκομείο του Harvard μου είπε ότι το πιθανότερο να πάσχω από CFS/ME και ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω πολλά πράγματα στη ζωή μου.
Ένας χρόνος έχει περάσει από τότε, λόγο των μυαλγιών σταμάτησα τελείως την σωματική άσκηση παρά λίγο περπάτημα. Τελευταία, τα συμπτώματα δεν είναι τόσο έντονα οι μυαλγίες έχουν υποχωρήσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό και έχω επιστρέψει στο γυμναστήριο. Τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα, κάποιες φορές, όλα πάνε ρολόι κάποιες φορές υποτροπιάζει και για 1-1.5 μέρα είμαι χάλια μετά από γυμναστική και βρίσκομαι πάλι ξαπλωμένος στο κρεβάτι. Γενικά είναι μία δύσκολη περίπτωση, όπου πρέπει να είσαι πολύ δυνατός ψυχικά και να μην χάσεις τον έλεγχο. Προσωπικά, με έχει κρατήσει πολύ πίσω, η προσωπική ζωή είναι γεμάτη σκαμπανεβάσματα, άντε να εξηγήσεις στον κάθε ένα τι έχεις, τουλάχιστον δουλεύω στην οικογενειακή επιχείρηση και το πρόγραμμα μου είναι πιο ευάλωτο..
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που θα ήθελε να συζητήσει παραπάνω για το θέμα μπορεί να μου στείλει ή εδώ ή στο 

```
[email protected]
```

----------


## John11

PROFITIS73 πριν να έχω αγοραφοβία, υπήρξε μια περίοδος πριν από αυτό που ένιωθα να έχω το σύνδρομο που λες. Είχα ψάξει σχετικά πολλά θεματα, από χημικές ουσίες, ορμόνες, τροφές, ως και τα αμαλγάματα των δοντιών. Τώρα ξέρω ότι ήταν το πρώτο στάδιο των προβλημάτων μου και που δεν έδωσα την προσοχή που έπρεπε. Δηλαδή να ψάξω καταστάσεις, άτομα που είχα γύρω μου, κλπ. 
Ο οργανισμός μας αντιδρά σε κάθε τι κακό που συμβαίνει, ή το αντιλαμβανόμαστε ή όχι. Το σύνδορμο χρόνιας κόπωσης που αναφέρεις, νομίζω ότι συνήθως οφείλεται στην πρώτη αντίδραση του οργανισμού σε κάτι κακό. Και επειδή δεν το έχουμε αντιληφθεί, δεν μπορούμε να αντιληφθούμε και το αποτέλεσμα που είναι το σχκ.

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

Λοιπόν θα πω συνοπτικά τι έχω καταλάβει γι αυτό το σύνδρομο:

1ον) Οι γιατροί δεν το καταλαβαίνουν - ούτε καν αυτοί που ασχολούνται με αυτό στα νοσοκομεία, αυτοί που θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους ειδικό κλπ
2ον) Οι γιατροί νομίζουν ότι είναι άγχος (κλασικά όπως ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν το βαφτίζουν έτσι)
3ον) Σε πολλές ασθένειες τα συμπτώματά τους μοιάζουν με αυτά του συνδρόμου κι έτσι οι ασθενείς βαφτίζονται ότι έχουν ΣΧΚ επιπλέον της ασθένειας που έχουν
4ον) Η ονομασία δόθηκε κάπου το '90 σε μια "ασθένεια" που υπάρχει από τότε που δημιουργήθηκε ο άνθρωπος προφανώς
5ον) Οι ασθενής με ΣΧΚ είναι ο Νο1 υποψήφιος πελάτης των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών
Long live L.C. Lum

----------


## ChristinaMic

Καλησπέρα, 

Ονομάζομαι Χριστίνα Μιχαηλίδου και είμαι φυσικοθεραπεύτρια με εξειδίκευση στο ΣΧΚ. Έχω δουλέψει πολλά χρόνια στο Λονδίνο και ήμουν μία από της φυσικοθεραπεύτριες της PACE Trial, αν την γνωρίζετε. Είμαι ενδεχομένος η μόνη Ελληνίδα φυσικοθεραπεύτρια με αυτή την εξειδίκευση - εφαρμόζοντας την Θεραπεία Βαθμιαίας Άσκησης. Έχω πρόσφατα επιστρέψει στην Ελλάδα και προσπαθώ να βρω γιατρούς που ασχολούνται με το ΣΧΚ. Είναι ένα σύνδρομο που η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι γιατροί στην Ελλάδα δεν γνωρίζουν καλά ακόμα. Ελπίζω αυτό να αλλάξει. Έχω διαβάσει πολλά από τα σχόλια σας και αντιλαμβάνομαι πολύ το πως αισθάνεστε. Το ΣΧΚ είναι ένα πολύπλευρο σύνδρομο και η αντιμετώπιση του πρέπει να είναι πολύπλευρη. 

Εγώ μένω Καβάλα αλλά θέλω να κάνω επαφές στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Βορείου Ελλάδας, ίσως και Αθήνα. Αν μπορείτε να με κατευθύνετε σε γιατρούς που έχετε επισκεφτεί και είχατε καλή γνώμη θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως. 

Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ
Χριστίνα Μιχαηλίδου
Ph.D, MSc, Physiotherapist

----------

